# Hi All



## rigsy45 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all, new member awaiting membership card. I have bought my first TT. Red Mk.1, 3.2 V6 TT Coupe. Absolutely stunning/ 2004 plate, Bose, fab wheels, suede/leather upholstery. Hope to get some pics on here soon.
I also hope to get to the Rother Valley Park meet, work allowing.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi rigsy, Welcome to the forum. Lets see some pics soon, especially as she's Red.
H.


----------



## rigsy45 (Jun 30, 2009)

Harold said:


> Hi rigsy, Welcome to the forum. Lets see some pics soon, especially as she's Red.
> H.


I'll get them on here as soon as i can Harold.
It looks exactly same as yours ........grrrrrrrreat colour. 

How do i get my membership pic on here ???


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I see you have forund the TTOC


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## rigsy45 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just checking my signature works and i've put some pics in my profile.


----------

